# Can i harvest?



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Mar 6, 2010)

I was going to harvest tonight, but i already turned the lights on.  Am i going to be able to harvest or do i have to wait a certain amount of time.

Thanks
The sooner the better for me.


----------



## jack of all trades (Mar 7, 2010)

in the morning right when lights come on is best


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 7, 2010)

I take my plants when ever they're ready - another night or day really won't make much of a difference if you think it's mature imo.


----------



## MY_WEED_KNOWS_NO_LIMITS (Mar 7, 2010)

thank you very much guys.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 7, 2010)

If you think it is ready chop. Happy Harvestiing


----------

